# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  My collection of models

## malasorte

Hello

Following the example of other people passionate about this hobby here I will post pictures of my models. 

Begin with `BA-64 B ` manufactured by AER Moldova 1/35

----------


## malasorte

Another model made by me: OT-134 from Mirage Hobby

----------


## malasorte

My older model BM-8-24 rocket launcher

The model is Aeroplast (1:35)

----------


## malasorte

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ

ARK MODELS 1:35 Scale - Kit 35004

BA-20 from 55 rank Brigade (Guard)– Autumn 1941 

С Уважением,
Daniel

----------


## Казанец

> ARK MODELS 1:35 Scale - Kit 35004 BA-20 from 55 rank Brigade (Guard)– Autumn 1941


---Cool!---

----------

